# A Few Spring Paphs



## Justin (Mar 14, 2021)

Just a few things blooming. Still have a lot more on the way...





A nice haynaldianum





And the best is still to come...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Fantastic Justin!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 14, 2021)

Great display. Well done and 'a lot more' sounds promising.


----------



## ScientistKen (Mar 14, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nicely done!!

All under lights?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2021)

good job


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking great! So excited to see photos of MM


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Nicely done!!
> 
> All under lights?



Yep all under LED lights.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice. What is that pale cross in the from on the left?


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 15, 2021)

Pretty Impressive! What wattage and brand of LED lights are you using?


----------



## musa (Mar 15, 2021)

Impressive setup and great plants!


----------



## sunset (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. What is that pale cross in the from on the left?



That is a late bloom of Via Ojai...and also a Jack Tonkin. Will be posting that in a separate thread.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Pretty Impressive! What wattage and brand of LED lights are you using?



These...





__





Search: 23 results found for "Hlg 65"


Premiere high end indoor gardening LED grow lights for hobbyists & professionals looking to remove HPS & lower electricity costs by 60% while increasing yields.




horticulturelightinggroup.com





And 4' strip LED for the seedling shelves


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2021)

Justin said:


> That is a late bloom of Via Ojai...and also a Jack Tonkin. Will be posting that in a separate thread.


Sweeeet!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful bunch!!
Are they growing under LED as a supplement light next to the window?


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2021)

Big plants under 65 watt LED, but the mature roths also get a western window (not pictured), so lots of direct sun in the summer, at which point i reduce the hours of LED on that shelf.

Seedlings are under single 48" LED strips, like 30-38 watts.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2021)

Justin said:


> Big plants under 65 watt LED, but the mature roths also get a western window (not pictured), so lots of direct sun in the summer, at which point i reduce the hours of LED on that shelf.
> 
> Seedlings are under single 48" LED strips, like 30-38 watts.



Thanks!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 29, 2021)

Has the beast awakened?


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Has the beast awakened?



Ha yes, will post some pics soon before I self it. Also sending out pollen this weekend.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 30, 2021)

MWAHAHAHAHA


----------

